# Para expertos, entrada auxiliar



## JAVICA (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola:
A la vista de este brico, que además, por lo visto funciona de lujo. 
http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=518919
Me pregunto si es posible hacer lo mismo con un lector de CD, la salida es digital. Como se podría hacer. ¿alguien puede añadir un poco de luz a mi total oscuridad?
Saludos,


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Jul 14, 2007)

Hola. Sí que podrías conectar el lector de CD. Si es un Discman, sin problemas, la salida es analógica. En el caso de un lector de ordenador, tienen salida de datos por el cable IDE (faja de 40 cables), y un cable que tiene 4 pines que va conectado del cd a tu tarjeta de sonido/placa base. Esa conexión de tu unidad de CD/DVD es analógica, así que lo puedes conectar sin problemas ^^. Lo que ya no me acuerdo del pinout de los cables, pero seguro que el dios google te lo dice.

Saludos!! Javi.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 16, 2007)

Aca te dejo el pinout de una lectora de CD ^^

Suerte,
mano.


----------

